# I just received my order from ebay vendor



## abax (Jun 7, 2012)

orchidsnw (Joan Bateman in Walla Walla, WA) and the plants are outstanding, delivery very fast and she was
extremely nice about sending tracking information. The
Paph. gratrixianum 'Wedgewood' AM/AOS x 'Lula Girl' is
a four growth plant with a new lead well-advanced. The
Paph. Ho Chi Minh 'Modest' x delenatii 'Cherry Pop' is one
growth as pictured with beautiful foliage. The roots on both
plants are excellent.

This ebay vendor is highly recommended. Thank you, Eric
and Joan!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 8, 2012)

Joan Bateman has great plants and is a pleasure to work with.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2012)

abax said:


> orchidsnw
> The Paph. Ho Chi Minh 'Modest' x delenatii 'Cherry Pop' is one
> growth as pictured with beautiful foliage. This ebay vendor is highly recommended. Thank you, Eric
> and Joan!



Their stuff on eBay looks good. However, I dont see any photo.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 8, 2012)

You cannot go wrong with orchidsnw.

Superb plants.


----------



## abax (Jun 9, 2012)

There were two photos of the plant I won. Perhaps that particular plant isn't being offered again. As an aside, I can't seem to find a way to go straight to her plants without going through a lot of ugly stuff. Is there a way to find orchidsnw without the runaround?


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 9, 2012)

abax said:


> ...Is there a way to find orchidsnw without the runaround?



do you mean to do a search for just that seller or just plants that that seller has?
you can go to advanced search then search by seller, if you mean the former
if you mean the latter, i dunno....


----------



## Scott Ware (Jun 9, 2012)

abax said:


> T. . . Is there a way to find orchidsnw without the runaround?



Orchidaceae, Inc.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 9, 2012)

Scott Ware said:


> Orchidaceae, Inc.



That's a really well constructed website with the parent photos and a nice, easy to read, description.


----------



## gnathaniel (Jun 10, 2012)

I got an Aerangis biloba from this seller a week or two ago, HUGE well-grown plant with tons of long roots for $10 + shipping! Definitely seems like a quality orchid vendor.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been buying/bidding plants on Ebay from Joan (orchidsnw/Orchidaceae) for a while now (since last year she began listing)- many of my multifloral and parvi paphs and some phals came from her! GREAT QUALITY and VERY nice packaging and fast shipping EVERY TIME. Highly recommended! These are not small plants- they are mature, blooming size plants! Joan is fast replying to email inquiries! You cannot go wrong with her!


----------



## slippertalker (Jun 11, 2012)

They have some lovely, big single growth roths, some with new growths starting. Also, lots of great other paphs; the list is available to download as a .pdf.


----------

